# How can I get my PR card sent to me in the UK?



## nturner (Oct 26, 2010)

I landed in Canada in August to qualify for my visa. I had to return to the UK however but need to supply a canadian address for the PR card to be sent to as the immigration centre won't send it outside Canada. This has to be done within 90 days of landing there so I'm running out of time!

Unforunately I don't know anyone living in Canada - the closest is my brother who lives in San francisco. Has anyone got any suggestions to how I can get round this?

I'd appreciate any help/suggestions...!


----------

